# suzi



## Connie (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Peter 

Im adding the smiles as im trying to be positive! Heres my rough history using di as dh is azospermic, had 6 iui's resulting one full term pregnancy. Trying for sibling 3 iui's failed moved on to ivf. Yesterday had 9 eggs removed 5 given away, 4 are all mine, Clinic phoned me to say the sperm has not ferilised any of my4 eggs so they are going to try suzi, im confused i thought suzi was used for mf problems? They mentioned something about egg receptors not not recieving the sperm, looked at books cant find any info on egg receptors, What are they and what are the chances of anyof the 4 eggs being of a good quality to fertilise??

Thanks peter

Connie
x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Connie said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Im adding the smiles as im trying to be positive! Heres my rough history using di as dh is azospermic, had 6 iui's resulting one full term pregnancy. Trying for sibling 3 iui's failed moved on to ivf. Yesterday had 9 eggs removed 5 given away, 4 are all mine, Clinic phoned me to say the sperm has not ferilised any of my4 eggs so they are going to try suzi, im confused i thought suzi was used for mf problems?
> 
> ...


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Connie, wondered how you are, haven't heard from you in ages. ((((((((hugs))))))). Hope you manage to get some answers for your current situation.

Lots of Love
Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Connie (Mar 22, 2002)

Just thought i would let u know apparantly my eggs did remarkably well, I got a Grade 1 and a Grade 2, and if i do concieve my embrologist is going to do a scientific paper on my treatment!

Thanks!


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Good luck Connie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

